

Global TFS Outage - shaydoc
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vsoservice/archive/2014/11/24/slowness-in-vso-services.aspx

======
shaydoc
Feeling the pain with this issue this morning!

~~~
shaydoc
still down!

